# I just wanted to know if it is possible for a conure to mate with a cockatiel



## Boichot1956 (Feb 1, 2013)

Jazz is my female cockatiel and she is in season. She did lay eggs and one was fertile but I don't think it survived. It has been 22 days now and Jazz stopped laying on them on the sixteenth day. The only thing is that I just found out that my other cockatiel is also a female and her name is Pumpkin. I do have a male dark green, green-cheeked conure and I have a pinapple green-cheeked conure and both are trying to mate her now. Jazz will probably lay eggs again soon. :angel:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's physically possible for them to mate, but the species are too different from each other for them to actually produce babies. Cockatiels and conures are from different continents and different branches of the parrot family. 

It sounds like you don't have a male cockatiel in the house. Are you sure that one of the eggs was actually fertile?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

This thread on hormone control and dealing with unwanted egg laying might help you, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------

